# What TV Apps Do You Have/Have you used in the past/Use Now?



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2019)

Well, the antennae is about to be sent back because it was just too flimsy looking for me to handle.  

So now I am relying on the *TV Apps*.  I will not have DirectTVNow anymore soon because I refuse to pay for it when I don't watch many of the shows and it costs to much IMHO--the price is $40. a month and will go up to $50. next mo.

I was looking for a channel to subscribe to so I got *CBS Access* now with commercials for 5.99 a month.  You can get it without commercials for 9.99 but I'm really trying to budget better now.  I like CBS because I like their news and wanted a news channel and I also like Let's Make a Deal and The Price is Right weekday mornings.  There are some current TV shows I also like like Big Bang.

I also have Amazon Firestik and Amazon *Prime *and there are lots of shows, apps with those.  Just started watching *FreeDrive* and *Tubi TV* and think they came from subscribing to Amazon Prime.  They have quite a lot of selections.  There is also *Sony Crackle* on my Apps list.  There are more apps than what I've listed but these are the ones I've checked out so far.

Just wondering what Apps. you use because I can ask Alexa on the Firestik to download them for me.  

I like *HGTV* a lot and have that, too, but not sure if I'd have to pay for that.  I will see.

So what Apps do you use or have used?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2019)

Thinking of ordering Philo, I downloaded the app onto firetv.  It's only $16.00 a month right now.  I have to give it some thought.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2019)

I just get whatever OTA TV channels I can pick up with my rabbit ears.

I have thought about subscribing to BritBox but I keep putting it off.

Procrastination is the best way I know of to save money. layful:nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2019)

I have HULU App (no commercials for $11.99 month) to watch all the HGTV Programs.. I also do not like to pay for TV, so I get gift cards from my children..I am paid up through September..


----------



## Mike (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruthanne, have a look at BBC America, they have some programmes
and I think that they will be free, I had a look but I am in a "wrong"
Country as it is only for broadcasting in North America.

They do have a 24 hour news service that I am sure will be available
to you.

You should be able to get it on line.

Mike.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 12, 2019)

i had ota for a couple of years but there was nothing that interested me. it will cost me $30 for tv on my cable internet but I have lots of movies I would rather watch.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 12, 2019)

I have* Netflix*, *Hulu*, and *Broadway HD* TV Apps.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 12, 2019)

None... I have cable TV and lots of DVDs.


----------



## JFBev (Apr 12, 2019)

I have minimum TV listings and live stream or pull recent episodes for everything else.  If I want to watch on my large TV screen, I just connect an HDMI cable and use it as a monitor.  Saves tons of money!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2019)

We have Amazon, Hulu and Netflix.   We got a promo deal for Hulu for 99 cents per month for a year, and I'm thinking when that promo period expires in November we'll be canceling Hulu.   I like Netflix best of all the streaming services.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 13, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I just get whatever OTA TV channels I can pick up with my rabbit ears.
> 
> I have thought about subscribing to BritBox but I keep putting it off.
> 
> Procrastination is the best way I know of to save money. layful:nthego:



I've had Britbox for over a year now and I love it.  It's only about $5.99 a month.  Well worth the cost.  I also love Acorn TV, also quite cheap.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I've had Britbox for over a year now and I love it.  It's only about $5.99 a month.  Well worth the cost.  I also love Acorn TV, also quite cheap.



Bea, you can also get free movies and TV from YouTube.  You just have to pair up your Roku box or smart TV with you tube and cast programs to your TV.  There are detailed directions online to tell you exactly what to do depending on your situation.  I couldn't make it work with Firefox, but it works great with Google Chrome.

There is a huge amount of content on YouTube.  If you like British programs there are a zillion of them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Bea, you can also get free movies and TV from YouTube.  You just have to pair up your Roku box or smart TV with you tube and cast programs to your TV.  There are detailed directions online to tell you exactly what to do depending on your situation.  I couldn't make it work with Firefox, but it works great with Google Chrome.
> 
> There is a huge amount of content on YouTube.  If you like British programs there are a zillion of them.



There's also a Youtube app now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2019)

I now have CBS All Access and Philo.  I got CBS for the local news, wish I didn't want to watch it as it can be depressing but I'm hooked on it-lol.  Also got CBS because I like some game shows on there.  Been using Philo now and it has a lot of channels that I've become accustomed to.  It's a lot less cost than DirectTVNow-my subscription to it is ending any day now.  Can't afford it.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 25, 2020)

I have Directv.  I play promo roulette with them every year to get a break on the price that usually makes it affordable.  I got a smart tv last year and find myself watching via apps moreso than the tv channels.  I have Hulu (get it free since I also have Spotify), and subscribe to Amazon Prime, Netflix and Disney+.  I also get HBO Go which has much more content than the HBO channel but it is at no additional cost since HBO is a part of my Directv package.  I'll likely go to streaming only when a service comes along that offers my local channels and ticks the boxes of my other "must have" channels.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 25, 2020)

Netflix
Hulu
Hoopla
Kanopy
You Tube
Roku Channel (good stuff there but has commercials)
Pluto (Good background noise app)


----------

